# Any overseas clinics which AREN'T anonymous?



## Red sand (Feb 26, 2016)

HI everyone,

I've been looking through the boards so apologies if I've missed endless threads on this topic. I'm considering DD conception as a single woman. I have read that the clinics abroad all use anonymous donors, and I'm wondering if there are any which don't? I am an adopted person and personally I would not want my kids to have an anonymous genetic history. I know everyone feels differently but this wouldn't work for me. 

If I wanted to have a DD treatment where any resulting offspring could trace their donors in the future, is the UK my only option?

Many thanks


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Red Sand,


Basically the UK is the most accessible place for you to find ID release egg and sperm donors to do double donation.  You can use donor sperm from the UK or import ID release sperm from the US, or Denmark for example.  Donor eggs would be from a UK clinic, quite a few of which have pretty short waiting lists.  Some UK clinics have also started to offer single women donor embryos which would be cheaper.


Other countries do have known donors, but it may be harder or more expensive to cycle there.  So, the US is somewhere where you could stipulate known donors.  Here is a list of all the countries where known donation (egg and sperm) is the law.  Other countries with open sperm donation do not do donor eggs so I haven't included them.


UK
Finland
The Netherlands
Australia (New South Wales)
Australia (Victoria)
Western Australia
New Zealand
Sweden



Do have a look at the DCNetwork website for more information.  I am a single mum to  9 year old twins using donor embryo in Spain and would be happy to 'talk' to you about any issues.


Best wishes,


Daisyg


----------

